# subs needed in allentown pa with plows or pickups



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm looking for guys to plow commercial lots and guy with pickups to haul snowblowers around and do sidewalk/driveway. WE PAY GOOD!!!! give me a call (610) 509-6966


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Might have some guys to help you out. in need of any loaders or skids?


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

lilweeds;1073557 said:


> Might have some guys to help you out. in need of any loaders or skids?


maybe will see whats coming in.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Look for that phone call tomorrow, I am located in the Lehigh Valley


----------

